# Yellow, Green and Pink? Natural LS colors?



## TheStrand (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm looking for information on the natural colors of different oils when turned into liquid soap. I'd like to avoid adding colorants and I tried to search for information on LS colors based on oils used and came up almost completely empty handed.

I've enjoyed using the natural colors of the following oils but I'm wondering if anyone has any experience in an oil that makes a liquid soap that comes out in a pinky hue?

Olive Oil - clear golden color
Hemp Seed Oil - dark forest green
Avacado Oil - clear bright green (Especially when mixed with hempseed oil)
Coconut Oil - near neutral clear

I'm wondering if something like rosehip oil might go into a pink, orange or magenta? Anyone with experience with different oils and the color they go in LS, please add your experience here so I can at least go through the process of elimination first before I start trying random oils at great expense. Thanks for any help!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 4, 2021)

Macadamia nut oil? It's on my to-do list for LS (as in: expect me to make a tiny test batch of it within the next one, two weeks). I'm actually curious about it for other reasons as well.

Other than that, I can contribute the following to your list:
*Red palm oil* – tomato/fire extinguisher red, but it produces a lot of sediment (potassium palmitate crashing out of solution) and then looks opaque, creamy orange, like pumpkin soup. Warm yellow hue when diluted. Warning: lather leaves stains.
*Pumpkin seed oil* – chocolatey, deep brownish red
Oils *infused with green plants* – lively green that fades to a more olive colour over the weeks. Maybe laurel berry oil (liquid Aleppo soap, anyone?) does better.
*Flaxseed oil* – yellow.

ETA: Heavily diluted *Paprika kernel oil* – peachy apricot, at higher usage rates probably more salmon


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 5, 2021)

TheStrand said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has any experience in an oil that makes a liquid soap that comes out in a pinky hue?


I used the roots of a common weed found almost any where in the world called "Yellow Dock" to make a hard bar. I infused the dried root in olive oil to make the soap. Whether that would work in LS or not, your guess is as good as mine.   Have a look:

*NATURAL RASPBERRY PINK SOAP*

For liquid soap, I use ordinary food coloring that you can pick up at the grocery store, Walmart, Target, etc. I like the Neon Colors best. Some say it doesn't last, but I must use it up pretty fast because I've never had a problem with it lasting to the very end. And I get wonderful colors -- all except for lavender! It fades to a mungy grey/brown. 

Here's a picture of *my foamer soap*. Nice green, me thinks.



TheStrand said:


> I'm wondering if something like rosehip oil might go into a pink, orange or magenta?


When I used a lovely rosehip oil in soap, it turned brown.


----------



## Johnez (Nov 7, 2021)

Lovely Greens made a spectacular fuchsia with Himalayan Rhubarb. My results were not so excellent, however I think with some practice I might do better in the future.

Edit-ope it looks like I misread your intention. I've read of sheep tallow having a pink hue, very noticeable in this thread:




__





						100% Sheep Tallow Soap turns pink
					

I raise grass fed hair sheep and decided to make 100% sheep tallow soap.  After the lye is mixed in to the tallow, the mixture turns a nice bright pink color.  The soap turns out very good, and after it hardens the pink color is much more subdued - more of a light creamy pink color.  I have made...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 8, 2021)

Johnez said:


> Lovely Greens made a spectacular fuchsia with Himalayan Rhubarb.


Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 24, 2021)

TheStrand said:


> an oil that makes a liquid soap that comes out in a pinky hue?


Here comes the macadamia LS:




__





						Tracing/saponification speed test
					

Some time ago, for a bar soap, I combined (what I thought) soft/slow oils and lye, just to see how it would go to thick trace within the first second of stick-blending. Hrm. Time to find out if some of my oils misbehave (by chance, they were all newly purchased/opened).  So I went on, grabbed...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				



(I'll post updates & pics once it's through CPLS and diluted to usage strength)


----------

